# Saltfork + Saugeye



## Sr.Jigger (Feb 17, 2005)

Just wondered if anyone was hitting any Saugeye. I've been out twice in the last 5 days and only a couple spikes landed.
Makes for a long day/days. Other guys I've talked at the boat launch had the same luck. Fishing sucked in general, only small gill,crappie and cat fish.
Water was up from all the rain and right at 75 degrees. Been fishing the deeper areas around the dam end to the first ski zone. I can see a thermal layer down about 12'-14' deep. Tried trolling for hours because of fish holding at that level with no luck. Nothing I tried worked no matter method,color or depth.
And I'll say again (I'm not seeing weed beds where they should be and have been) WHY? 
We're past full moon now so maybe it will get better.


----------



## ltaylor8959 (Jun 3, 2013)

Going to saltfork in the morning to try. Gonna do some trolling. Maybe a little casting. Fishing has been tough. But I'll see how it goes...


----------



## JignPig Guide (Aug 3, 2007)

Sr.Jigger said:


> And I'll say again (I'm not seeing weed beds where they should be and have been) WHY?


Although I do not consider myself an expert on lake vegetation. I think our last two brutally cold Winters may have had an affect. 
And I will also add - Sometimes the State intentionally kills vegetation in our lakes. They've done it at: Hargus Creek Lake and Burr Oak Lake for sure.


----------



## ostbucks98 (Apr 14, 2004)

How do I get them to reduce them at Rupert?


----------



## Cajunsaugeye (Apr 9, 2013)

There MAY be a few too many at Rupert!


----------



## ltaylor8959 (Jun 3, 2013)

Saltfork was tough today. Dad got broke off at the boat on atleast a 7lb bass. It was defininetly a wall hanger. Had on another big one and lost it. I had a muskie spit my crank at the boat...caught some bluegill sized white bass and a tiny crappie. Fishing Just isn't good this year in my opinion.


----------



## MuskieWolverine (May 16, 2012)

I was down there last week and it absolutely sucked. Weeds were nonexistent where they normally are, and I couldn't get a good set of bait marks worth fishing. Not sure where all of the fish are, but I trolled for about 10 hours with out a rip. Thought I did manage to lose a $35 musky lure. I don't think I'll be going back this year. I always do better there in April and May.


----------



## Forker (May 5, 2011)

It's been tough. If you intend to fish for catfish or white bass you should do fine. Finding a keeper crappie is a chore unless you're BABS.


----------



## E- man (Jan 25, 2014)

fished thurs. three guys 3 keeper saugeyes. 7:30- 6:00. Water has been stained for some time now. We think with all the rain and the water being stained the sun isn't penetrating to promote weed growth.


----------

